# Spacer Kit to mount Silicon Carbide and Diamond Cup wheel together on Grinder



## BladesIIB (Jan 20, 2021)

I was looking for an effective way to sharpen my braised carbide bits and save some bench space.  A buddy of mine shared this idea to mount two wheels together on one end of a grinder.  All I have is a buffer and no space for a bench grinder so this worked perfect for me.  Check out the full video in case this will help you save space in your shop and set up a good sharpening system.  As always a lot of learning.  Sometimes the seemingly simple projects are the most challenging, going to fast, lack of mindset, getting careless etc.  I made plenty of mistakes on this one by rushing, hopefully save others some of those mistakes along the way.


----------



## Tim9 (Jan 27, 2021)

I purchased a real nice old 1940's 1/2hp Stanley all cast iron bench grinder from an estate sale.It weighs a ton. and its mounted on a steel plate ...mounted to a pipe... mounted to a wheel rim which has concrete filling in the center of the steel rim. it belonged to  a retired machinist. The grinder had just the set up you describe. He had a 7" surface grinder diamond wheel on one side....and two carborundum wheels on the other. I haven't touched it. Its a handy set up. And the diamond wheel is awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## BladesIIB (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. Sounds like quite a beast of a base for sure and a nice grinder set up.  Congrats on the find.


----------

